# 

## fido

chciałem rozpocząć wątek o opomiarowaniu budynku i otoczenia


Ja chce opomiarować:
1.	Zużycie prądu przez Pompe Ciepła – wypadałoby dać jakiś osobny licznik – czy macie jakieś propozycje licznika?
2.	Wyprodukowane ciepło – ja zakupiłem ciepłomierze do pmiaru ciepła wydatkowanego na podłogówkę i COW – koszt koło 1000 zł
3.	Najtańszym sposobem pomiaru który chciałbym poruszyć jest pomiar temperatury poprzez układy Dallas DS18B20 lub inne

Pewien człowiek opomiarował to tak:
http://r2.ksiazenice.net/cgi-bin/all...params=-s-1day

koszt zakupu termometru od 2,3 zł do 4 i można spiąć dowolną ilość termometru + dokupić interfejs na usb do komputera
łącznie więc koszt nie przekroczy 100zł
można tych termometrów dać dowolną ilość na 2 żyłowym kableku
jedynie czego nie wiem to jaki program pod windowsa to obsługuje

czy ktoś ma pomysł jak z tych dallasów korzystać?
prosze o pomoc
ps więcej szczegółów umieściłem na stronie:
http://www.iqhome.eu/Dallas/

----------


## HenoK

> jedynie czego nie wiem to jaki program pod windowsa to obsługuje
> 
> czy ktoś ma pomysł jak z tych dallasów korzystać?
> prosze o pomoc


Zajrzyj TUTAJ :
http://www.elektroda.pl/rtvforum/vie...526&highlight=
http://www.elektroda.pl/dla_kompa/ds1820/index.html

----------


## fido

Rozmawiałem z tym czławiekiem na mailu
Napisał:
proszę poszukać w internecie informacji o magistrali 1-wire firmy Dallas i czujnikach temperatury DS18B20. Do odczytu temperatury używam sterowników OWFS pod Linuxa i programu temploggerd.
Ja łączę czujniki na zwykłym prostym kablu telefonicznym, do 15 metrów działa znakomicie. Kupuję je na Allegro po 5 złotych albo coś w tej okolicy. Ile czujników - nie wiem, trzeba poszukać w dokumentacji, ja mam 8 i dzała. Do podłączenia czujników do komputera potrzebna jest adapter na USB (też firmy Dallas) o symbolu DS9490. Samo podłączenie jest trywialne - z komputera wychodzą dwa przewody i trzeba na nich posadzić równolegle czujniki.


Tak więc program pod linuxa jest
Ja jednak nie znam linuxa
Może coś pod Windows jest

No i może jest jakiś sposób na to aby nie musiałbyś podłączony cały czas komputer
Znaczy znam taki sposób - rozmawiałem z firmą która sprzedaje takie bateryjki (jak do zegarka) które mają w sobie termometr z możliwością zapisania 4000 wyników - podpina się ją do kompa tylko po to aby podać co ile minut/godzin ma odczytywać temperature oraz aby zczytać wyniki

Żywotność takiej baterii to 11 lat

----------


## fido

kurcze strasznie nie chce mi się uczyć lutowania itp

temat był na elektrodzie wałkowany
czy nie ma prostej receptury?

czy tylko nauka wiedzy tajemnej z elektrody pozostaje?

----------


## HenoK

> kurcze strasznie nie chce mi się uczyć lutowania itp
> 
> temat był na elektrodzie wałkowany
> czy nie ma prostej receptury?
> 
> czy tylko nauka wiedzy tajemnej z elektrody pozostaje?


Możesz kupić gotowy system pomiarowy za grubą kasę, albo go poskładać samemu, ale tu pewna wiedza tajemna jest potrzebna.
Swego czasu uruchomiłem układ do pomiaru temperatur składający się z ponad 40 czujników DS18B20  :smile: .
Nie jest to jednak tak proste jakby się na pierwszy rzut oka wydawało.

Możesz zacząć od tego :
http://www.allegro.pl/item367805530_...j_nowy_fv.html

----------


## odaro

Tutaj masz pewien rodzaj monitorowania temperatury i ciągłego zapisu w postaci wykresów zrobione przez informatyka

http://r2.ksiazenice.net/cgi-bin/all...params=-s-1day

może Ci to coś pomoże

----------


## civic9

> czy ktoś ma pomysł jak z tych dallasów korzystać?
> prosze o pomoc
> ps więcej szczegółów umieściłem na stronie:
> http://www.iqhome.eu/Dallas/


Pod Windowsa:
http://termik.ok.9x.pl/articles.php?id=4
i pod nazwą  Lampomittari na oryginalnych stronach autora (google).
Ale nie udało mi się uruchomić z USB - może nowsze wersje sobie radzą.

Ja korzystam pod Linuxem ze wspomnianego OWFS+temploggerd. Temploggerd testowo, docelowo zmienię na coś innego albo swojego.

Z większą ilością i większymi odległościami bywają problemy.

----------


## fido

no właśnie
ten czytnik na USB z allegro powinien być ok

rozumie że do niego podłączam dowolną (prawie) ilość przewodów z DS18b20 i powinno mi czytać
pozostaje jedynie program do odczytu temperatury

rozumie ze pod liuxem nie ma problemów?
może więc łatwiej zainsalować jakiegoś klienta linux i odpalić ten program

szkoda że nie ma kogoś kto po prostu ma działający zrestaw

chętnych jest kilka osób do opomiarowania
jeżeli znalazłby się jakiś informatyk który za rozsądne pieniądze by sprawdził system to chętnie nawiążę współpracę

na wszytkim człowiek się poznać nie ma czasu

----------


## civic9

> no właśnie
> ten czytnik na USB z allegro powinien być ok
> 
> rozumie że do niego podłączam dowolną (prawie) ilość przewodów z DS18b20 i powinno mi czytać
> pozostaje jedynie program do odczytu temperatury
> 
> rozumie ze pod liuxem nie ma problemów?
> może więc łatwiej zainsalować jakiegoś klienta linux i odpalić ten program
> 
> ...


jestem informatykiem, na forum mogę pomóc,
ale na linuxie - bo tego używam. mam działający zestaw. i chyba więcej osób się do tego na forum przyznawało, ale może nie czytają na bieżąco.

nie wiem co masz na myśli pod 'zainstalować jakiegoś klienta linux'. po prostu potrzeba linuxa. tak czy inaczej to będzie najfajniejsza opcja (choć może być nieco kłopotliwa dla nie mających do czynienia) do zbierania, gromadzenia, przetwarzania czy wizualizacji takich danych. jest trochę klocków z których można poskładać całość.

na razie mam to na zwykłym, starym PC, 
ale można kupić np. Linksys NSLU2 za 200-300 zł (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/NSLU2),
i na tym to odpalić. Przy okazji NSLU2 może pełnić kilka innych funkcji w domu. Jest też na rynku kilka innych tego typu małych, tanich komputerków, które się do tego nadają.
http://www.nslu2-linux.org/

"czytnik" na USB mam właśnie ten z MeraProjekt, bo mi się nie chciało lutować (jak ktoś lubi i ma dostęp do części to można to zrobić kilka razy taniej) - jest ok.

----------


## fido

civic9

ok. wielkie dzięki - to przystępujemy do dzieła
nie wiem czy pisać o tym tu na formu czy na maila do ciebie
wybór pozostawiam tobie
mój mail [email protected]

tu zaczynam:

rozumie że potrzeba:
1. DS180B20 - czujniki temperatury - dowolną ilość - koszt około 4 zł na allegro
2. wmurowane lub pochowane 2 przewodowe kable spięte równolegle do siebie tak aby na wyjściu mieć 2 przewody
3. te 2 przewody wpinam do urządzenia:
http://www.allegro.pl/item367805530_...j_nowy_fv.html . koszt zakupu to 61 zł jak sama nazwa wskazuje
4. teraz trzeba to wpiąć w starego PCta z linuxem który będzie nonstop chodził albo....
5. zakupić za 200 zł: http://www.ceneo.pl/295741s
tu nieco popytam:
- rozumie że jest to miniserwer - czyli coś co magazynuje i po podłączeniu do sieci LAN może przesłać zgromadzone dane - zgadza sie?
- czy ten NSLU2-EU:
a.posiada możliwość wpięcia Pendriva - czyba tak
b. czy dane które zapisze się na tym pendrivie są gromadzone bez komutera - czyli odczyt temperatur z czujników mam gromadzony bezpośrednio na NSLU2-EU
c. jeżeli sche odczytać i wizualizować dane to mogę poprzez to urządzenie za pompcą strony www podglądnąć wyniki?

6. pozostaje oprogramowanie - najchętniej takie które ma ten informatyk z rekuperatorem i wikresami:
Posiadając NSLU2-EU gdzie instaluje oprogramowanie?
czy  NSLU2-EU to tylko magazyn danych i z wiązku z czym muszę mieć dodatkowy komputer z LINUXEM czy też z tego serwera pobieram dane w dowolnej postaci i np eksportuje je sobie do excela np. raz dziennie? lub podglądam jak tu: 
http://r2.ksiazenice.net/cgi-bin/all...params=-s-1day 
przez net

7. prosze mnie przekonać że linux do tego jest lepszy:
- dlaczego?
- jeżeli linux to muszę mieć dodatkowy komputer - podraża to koszt 
- co można więcej robić poza pomiarem temperatury posiadając taki serwer i linux?

będę ogromnie wdzięczny za pomoc

ps:
generalnie to bez argumentów za linuxem wolałbym to:
Pod Windowsa: 
http://termik.ok.9x.pl/articles.php?id=4

----------


## civic9

ad.1 - tak (literówka - DS18B20)
ad.2 - proponowałbym 3 przewody - będzie pewniejsza instalacja z osobną linią zasilającą. proponuję także całość położyć i przetestować przed zalaniem. nie jestem w stanie podać szczegółów dot. maks. odległości, dopuszczalnych konfiguracji, liczby urządzeń - to prościej sprawdzić eksperymentalnie, bo to zależy od kilku czynników.
ad.3 - tak
ad.4 - tak
ad.5 - a,b,c) - tak. z tym, że wiąże się to oczywiście z potrzebą pogrzebania w nim (w sensie programowym), bo firmowo służy do czego innego, i nie ma na nim softu do termometrów
ad.6 - możesz zrobić na samym NSLU2 dokładnie to co widać na podanej stronce. zastosowany tam soft to owfs+templogerd+rrdtool; to właściwie co tam widać to gotowiec, tak to wygląda prawie z paczki, jedynie prawa strona - widok reku z temp. wymagał dopisania w szablonie html tej zawartości; trochę więcej kombinacji może być z wrzuceniem tego na NSLU2 - bo to jest trochę przykrojony system, tego jeszcze nie robiłem, ale tam gdzieś są informacje od ludzi, którzy to zrobili;
ad.7 - o, nie  :smile:  ja już wyrosłem z przekonywania, że linux jest lepszy  :smile:  
powiem tak - nadaje się bardzo dobrze do tego zastosowania. windows - nie wiem, 
nie mam doświadczeń, nie wykluczam. na pewno też linux (w takim wydaniu) wymaga trochę więcej wiedzy - albo kombinowania i samozaparcia  :smile:  

koszt podraża tylko o te 200-300 zł (nie wiem jakie są aktualne ceny). Może się przydać jeszcze jakiś pendrive na dodatkowy soft i dane - bo nie koniecznie się to zmieści w standardowo dostępnej pamięci.

a dlaczego nadaje się bardzo dobrze do tego zastosowania - bo można zainstalować go na takim urządzeniu jak NSLU2. bo jest kilka pakietów oprogramowania, z których jak z klocków, można poskładać coś kompletnego, a jednocześnie dostosowanego do naszych potrzeb.

a to urządzenie to kompletny komputerek. nie dużo kosztuje. dopóki nie podłączymy dysku jest bezgłośne. bez problemowo (dopóki jest zasilane) chodzi 24h/24h. pobiera max kilkanaście W. można wykorzystać do innych celów (domowy serwer plików, inne zadania związane z monitorowaniem, zbieraniem i wizualizacją domowych zabawek). Nie potrzebuje monitora, klawiatury (dostajemy się do niego przez sieć). Ale nie jest to jednocześnie demon prędkości - procesorek taki sobie, pamięci też nie za dużo. Takich możliwości jak duży Pecet też na pewno nie ma.

W przypadku monitorowania z windowsa, niech mnie ktoś poprawi jeśli się mylę, ale w tym wypadku trzeba by uruchomić kompletnego, większego Peceta. Hałasującego, raczej z dyskiem twardym, biorącego więcej prądu, nie zawsze chodzący bezproblemowo 24h/24h i potrzebującego czasem podłączenia monitora i klawiatury. Choć część z tych problemów da się w pewnym zakresie rozwiązać.
Oczywiście taki komputer też już zwykle jest - i można go wykorzystać. Ale czy chodzi 24h/24h? Czy chcecie żeby chodził całodobowo? Jeśli komuś to nie przeszkadza to można iść w tym kierunku.

uwaga: NSLU2 ma istotną, wadę. Po zaniku zasilania i powrocie sam się nie włącza - wymaga to drobnej przeróbki: http://www.nslu2-linux.org/wiki/HowT...ePowerAlwaysOn

----------


## fido

generalnie to jestem zachwycony twoją wypowiedzią
generalnie to denerwowało mnie że będę musiał mieć cały czas włączonego PCta a tu bezgłośnie mały prąd i taki serwerek może wiele więcej (np może wymieniać pliki w domu i mogę je oglądać w innych miejscach?)
jedynie co mnie przeraziło to kto mi to skonfiguruje?
czy pomógłbyś mi?

jeżeli to nie problem to napisz dokłądniej procedure instalacji bajerów na nim a ja ten mail pokażę informatykowi który powinien zrozumieć o co chodzi

wielkie dzięki zawypowiedź

----------


## civic9

> generalnie to jestem zachwycony twoją wypowiedzią
> generalnie to denerwowało mnie że będę musiał mieć cały czas włączonego PCta a tu bezgłośnie mały prąd i taki serwerek może wiele więcej (np może wymieniać pliki w domu i mogę je oglądać w innych miejscach?)
> jedynie co mnie przeraziło to kto mi to skonfiguruje?
> czy pomógłbyś mi?
> 
> jeżeli to nie problem to napisz dokłądniej procedure instalacji bajerów na nim a ja ten mail pokażę informatykowi który powinien zrozumieć o co chodzi
> 
> wielkie dzięki zawypowiedź


jeżeli masz kogoś kto czuje trochę bardziej linuxa i takie zastosowania to wystarczy, że mu wrzucisz te słowa kluczowe, a on sobie resztę wygoogla i zrobi: nslu2-linux, owfs, temploggerd, rrdtool. instalacja i konfiguracja tego nie jest złożona, dla kogoś kto wie jak na na linuxie skompilować soft, pooglądać logi, uruchomić serwer WWW, pogrzebać w plikach konfiguracyjnych i napisać prosty skrypt. pomocna może być stronka: http://owfs.org/index.php?page=nslu2

takiego opisu krok po kroku dla zupełnie niedoświadczonych nie przygotuję dopóki nie będę miał tego urządzenia - jeszcze nie mam. tak jak pisałem na razie mam na zwykłym PC, a tutaj pewne istotne szczegóły mogą się różnić. pewnie się będę bawił z tym w wakacje (lipiec-sierpień). nie mam też 100% pewności czy wybiorę akurat to urządzenie. tzn. to jest aktualnie mój faworyt, ale od czasu do czasu pojawia się taki nowy wynalazek, albo coś jeszcze wyszukam... choć prawdopodobieństwo nie jest duże, bo ten moment się zbliża.

----------


## fido

TO BĘDĘ WDZIĘCZNY JAK BĘDZIESZ PISAŁ O WYNALAZKACH W TYM WĄTKU

----------


## fido

czy ktoś może stwierdzić czy te dallasy wymagają przewodów ekranowanych
czy są problemy jeżeli dane przesyła się blisko przewodów 230V?

----------


## civic9

u mnie chodzą bez ekranów, ale to tylko 4 sztuki i takie sobie odległości.

dużo słyszałem o problemach z magistralą 1 wire przy większej ilości/odległości/złożonych strukturach. tam się też spotkałem z propozycją użycia ekranowanych przewodów w takich przypadkach.

----------


## HenoK

> czy ktoś może stwierdzić czy te dallasy wymagają przewodów ekranowanych
> czy są problemy jeżeli dane przesyła się blisko przewodów 230V?


Ja też używałem nieekranowanych przewodów (płaski 4 żyłowy przewód telefoniczny).
Przy większej ilości czujników (ponad 5 szt.) konieczne są dodatkowe zabiegi (usuwanie skutków odbić sygnału).

----------


## fido

w jaki sposób usuwałeś te skutki odbić?

----------


## HenoK

> w jaki sposób usuwałeś te skutki odbić?


Zobacz tutaj :
http://forum.muratordom.pl/post1230940.htm#1230940  :smile: .

----------


## HenoK

> Napisał fido
> 
> generalnie to jestem zachwycony twoją wypowiedzią
> generalnie to denerwowało mnie że będę musiał mieć cały czas włączonego PCta a tu bezgłośnie mały prąd i taki serwerek może wiele więcej (np może wymieniać pliki w domu i mogę je oglądać w innych miejscach?)
> jedynie co mnie przeraziło to kto mi to skonfiguruje?
> czy pomógłbyś mi?
> 
> jeżeli to nie problem to napisz dokłądniej procedure instalacji bajerów na nim a ja ten mail pokażę informatykowi który powinien zrozumieć o co chodzi
> 
> ...


Wracając do Twojego pomysłu z serwerem NAS do obsługi magistrali 1wire, uważam, że może to być bardzo dobre rozwiązanie. 
Chciałbym, aby był to nie tylko program do zbierania pomiarów, ale także do sterowania urządzeniami na podstawie pomiarów.
Przykład takiego rozwiązania można znaleźć np. tutaj : http://majek.mamy.to/1wire/ (sterowanie wentylatorem i ładowarką akumulatorów).
U mnie będzie to trochę bardziej rozbudowany układ : kilkanaście czujników temperatury + kilkanaście sterowanych urządzeń (zawory trójdrogowe, pompa ciepła, pompy obiegowe).
Linuksa niestety musiałbym uczyć się prawie od podstaw  :sad: . Myślę jednak, że warto to zrobić. Miałbym do serwera dostęp z dowolnego miejsca  :smile: .

----------


## szczukot

Wymieniłem pompę w solarach i ma ona opcję PWM.
I pytanie : czy znacie jakieś układziki na 1 wire umożliwiające sterowanie PWM ?

Z chęcia wyrzuciłbym swój sprzętowy sterownik i zrobił sam przez komputer sterowanie.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Wymieniłem pompę w solarach i ma ona opcję PWM.
> I pytanie : czy znacie jakieś układziki na 1 wire umożliwiające sterowanie PWM ?


Było chyba coś takiego jak DS2890, ale już nie ma. Aczkolwiek pewnie da się coś wyrzeźbić...




> Z chęcia wyrzuciłbym swój sprzętowy sterownik i zrobił sam przez komputer sterowanie.


Sterowanie czegokolwiek przez 1-wire to IMHO raczej kiepski pomysł. A sterowanie potencjalnym wrzątkiem, to już wręcz ryzykowna zabawa. Taki zły masz ten sterownik, że koniecznie chcesz się go pozbyć? Czy tylko się nudzisz?  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Trochę się nudzę a trochę potrzebuję zmian w tym sterowaniu.
1) założyłem pompę ze sterowaniem PWM. Teraz takie załączanie w kółko jej jest bez sensu. Powinna byc włączona a PWM powinien nią sterowac.
2) chciałbym mieć dostęp do ustawień, temperatur itp z poziomu komputera
3) gdzieś mi ciągle płyn ucieka  :sad:  Nie mogę zdiagnozować miejsca ucieczki i to mnie dobija. Jedyne łączenia mam przy pompach oraz przy kolektorach - a tam nic nie ma. Więc albo rurka mi w ścianie gdzieś sączy albo nie wiem. A efektem tego jest spadek ciśnienia w układzie i pompa nastawiona na te same obroty przestaje ciągnąć. Trzeba ją na chwile na wyższe ustawić.

W sumie teraz zastanawiam się, czy nie zacząć tego sterować ze sprzętowego wyjścia PWM w raspberry pi. To może byc dobry pomysł. Wytnę kod z wiringPi który jest potrzebny do obsługi, dodam go do domoticza i w sumie będę miał gotowy wypasiony sterownik.
No i jeszcze zastanawiam się ewentualie nad zakupem jedynego na razie jaki znalazłem sterownika PWM (ST-402 PWM). Rozwiąże mi to punkt 1 i 3 

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

Sterowników z PWM jest sporo, choć większość dość droga. Jak akurat używam Frisko ATTO-SUN (cena podobna do Tech-a, którego wskazałeś), bo ma wyjście Modbus, przez co łatwo się z nim z zewnątrz dogadać.

A co do wycieku - sprawdź zawór bezpieczeństwa - one "lubią" się zawieszać...

----------


## szczukot

No to poszukam może czegoś faktycznie gotowego z portem komunikacyjnym.

Widzę jakieś Keno solarcomp - mają też interfejs jakiś. Cena jak ten Twój też koło 400 zł.
Coś jeszcze się znajdzie ? 

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

Z tych, które ja znam jest jeszcze Geco (robią sterowniki dla Hewalexu), ale oni nie chcą się podzielić interfejsem komunikacyjnym (nie jest otwarty). Sporo innych ma znacznie wyższe ceny, co jakby nieco ogranicza ich atrakcyjność (chyba, że ktoś potrzebuje graficznego wyświetlacza do wizualizacji pracy pompki obiegowej glikolu...).

----------


## szczukot

> Sterowników z PWM jest sporo, choć większość dość droga. Jak akurat używam Frisko ATTO-SUN (cena podobna do Tech-a, którego wskazałeś), bo ma wyjście Modbus, przez co łatwo się z nim z zewnątrz dogadać.
> 
> A co do wycieku - sprawdź zawór bezpieczeństwa - one "lubią" się zawieszać...


Czy ten sterownik ma PWM ?? Na żadnej stronie o tym info nie znalazłem.
Im więcej szukam to już mi wszystko odpadło  :sad:  Więc może ten ATTO będzie ostatnim do wyboru.
Bo doszedł jeszcze problem czujników przy kolektorze. Jak nie chcę wymieniać to odpada kolejna grupa produktów (używają innych czujników)

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

Hmm, na stronie producenta jest podane, ze sterownik ma jedno wyjście PWM. Czegoś jeszcze potrzebujesz?

A co do czujników przy kolektorze, to chyba większość używa PT1000, bo ma duży zakres dopuszczalnych temperatur.

----------


## szczukot

Aaaa, ciągle patzrałem ATTO-SOL a nie ATTO-SUN  :smile:  Ten faktycznie ma.
Gdzie go można kupić ??
I czy to wyjscie RS485 ma jakiś normalny protokół aby samemu się do niego podpiąć czy tylko ich software wchodzi w rachubę ?

Co do czujników, to przy kolektorze niektore (np te Hewalexu) maja np NTC 10k - czyli inna charakterystyka.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

Zadzwoń do nich i zapytaj gdzie kupić  :wink:  Ja kupowałem bezpośrednio od nich. A na RS-ie wystawiają Modbus-a, więc chyba najbardziej "normalny" (otwarty i ustandaryzowany) protokół, jaki można sobie wyobrazić.

----------


## szczukot

Słuchajcie, wracam do tematu podpięcia do sieci kotła vaillanta.
No i trafiłem na coś ciekawego : https://github.com/john30 
Z tego co widzę, wystarczy dokupić/zrobić przejściówkę eBus->USB i mamy gotowca ?!?

Fantom

----------


## fachman19

> T
> 3) gdzieś mi ciągle płyn ucieka :


Wyciek może być wewnątrz kolektora. 
Czasem pomaga płyn do uszczelnień instalacji ( REPA albo LS-1)

----------


## szczukot

Kolektor rurowy - więc to nie to.
Pomyslalem, ze dodam przed i za kolektorem (jeszcze w domu) dwa zawory. Pomoże mi to znaleźć "odcinek" gdzie następuje wyciek. Zamknę wszytskie zawory (czyli te dwa, przed / za zbiornikiem i nabiję mocniej instalację. Będę co jakiś czas otwierał kolejne (dobijał mocno ciśneinie) i zobaczę kiedy zacznie uciekać.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Temat zakończony - kupiłem gotowy sterownik ST-402 PWM. Super cena (niecałe 300 zł). Ma PWM i duuużo opcji. Ma też wyjście RS232 do dodoatkowych modułów. Muszę sprawdzić czy da się to użyć do włąsnych celów (choć wątpię)

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Poszukuję wodomierza z licznikiem impulsów.
Znalazłem tylko to : http://www.skleparmatura.pl/bmeters-...lsow-8227.html

Czy są jeszcze jakieś ?? Coś wybór zerowy.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Poszukuję wodomierza z licznikiem impulsów.
> Znalazłem tylko to : http://www.skleparmatura.pl/bmeters-...lsow-8227.html
> 
> Czy są jeszcze jakieś ?? Coś wybór zerowy.


Są, są, choć nie jest to produkt bardzo poszukiwany (zwłaszcza przez indywidualnych inwestorów), więc trzeba popytać. Praktycznie każdy większy producent coś takiego oferuje.

----------


## szczukot

Niby wszyscy oferują, ale aby kupić w sklepie (stacjonarnym czy internecie) to już nie znalazłem  :sad: 

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Niby wszyscy oferują, ale aby kupić w sklepie (stacjonarnym czy internecie) to już nie znalazłem


Bo jak pisałem, mało popularny to towar, to i stanów magazynowych nikt nie trzyma. Idź do pierwszego z brzegu porządnego sklepu instalacyjnego i każ se zamówić. Tanio nie będzie, ale jak się chce "wydziwiać", to trzeba płacić...  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Udalo sie kupic wodomierz z impulsatorem to teraz..... gdzie kupic jakis counter 1wire ?? Ds 2423 czy cos innego.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Udalo sie kupic wodomierz z impulsatorem to teraz..... gdzie kupic jakis counter 1wire ?? Ds 2423 czy cos innego.


Słabo to widzę. 1-wire to już w zasadzie niszowa technologia - poza miernikami temperatury i prądu/napięcia niemal wszystkie aktywne elementy są wycofane z produkcji...

----------


## szczukot

Znalazłem gościa co je ma i wystawił specjalnie na Allegro teraz  :smile: 

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Mam te DS2423 ale to jakaś dziwna obudowa TSOC  :smile: 
Jak to lutowaliście ? Do jakiś płytek prototypowych ? Bezpośrednio do kabelków ?
Jest takie coś jak DS9120P+ ale raczej nie do kupienia

Fantom

----------


## Kaizen

> uwaga, może się komuś przyda: zrobiłem nie dawno niezłą głupotę. zalałem kilka czujników w betonie. zapomniałem oznaczyć który jest gdzie. mam teraz 4 kable wychodzące z podłogi i za cholerę nie wiem, który gdzie się kończy


Właśnie mam taki pomysł, żeby od początku sobie opomiarować dom łącznie z posadzka, ławą i gruntem pod. Może i częściowo sztuka dla sztuki. A może wyciągnę wnioski na kolejny dom, do udoskonalania obecnego albo tylko do mądrzenia się na forum muratora. Gdyby ktoś udostępnił dokładne pomiary temperatur ław, gruntu na zewnątrz i pod budyniem to teraz miałbym łatwiejszą decyzję ławy vs płyta.

Zamierzam wrzucić DS18B20 w wersji wodoodpornej (w stalowej gilzie) w różne miejsca potem zasypane. Pociągnąć każdy z osobna kabelkiem telefonicznym (22gr/m czarnego to nie majątek).
Tylko pytanie do praktyków, jak sobie to opisać? Pewnie, że najlepiej od razu wyciągnąć ID i na rzucie sobie zapisać i opisać, ale doktoryzować się i podłączać będę to najwcześniej za rok. Macie na to jakieś sprawdzone patenty?
* Czy jest jakiś prosty sposób odczytania w warunkach ID DS18B20 schowanego w gilzie? Czy może teraz inny czujnik jest na topie?

Czy są jakieś tanie czujniki wilgotności dające się ładnie spiąć z DS18B20? Czytam o HIH-4000, ale to niespecjalnie tanie a i ze spinaniem nie tak łatwo. Przerabiał ktoś DHT22?

Jakbyście robili opomiarowanie od nowa, to co byście zrobili lepiej/inaczej?

Temat na "za rok" - ale na czym byście teraz stawiali?
*

 Podstawa to zapisywanie odczytów i ubieranie ich wykresy. Mam starego Asusa WL500gp który może po przeprowadzce nadal robić za router i być ciągle włączony.

----------


## kroles

> Czy są jakieś tanie czujniki wilgotności dające się ładnie spiąć z DS18B20? Czytam o HIH-4000, ale to niespecjalnie tanie a i ze spinaniem nie tak łatwo. Przerabiał ktoś DHT22?
> 
> Jakbyście robili opomiarowanie od nowa, to co byście zrobili lepiej/inaczej?
> 
> Temat na "za rok" - ale na czym byście teraz stawiali?


Ja mam takie
http://cel-mar.pl/humi_sensor.htm
DES300-T-H, wydłubany z obudowy.
KO

----------


## szczukot

Ja mam DHT22 - ale leży nie zmaontowany. Może w następny weekend ....

Fantom

----------


## bajcik

@Kaizen

ID termometru się odczytuje tak samo, czy jest on w gilzie czy nie. Trzeba podłączyć pod jakiś kontroler.
Nie jest to wybite na obudowie, nawet by się nie zmieściło  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

Czy ktoś się oreintuje, jak na 1wire odczytać prędkość obrotową silnika  ??

Szykuję się do prostego sterownika rekuperacji.
DS2413 (podwójny switch) do podawania napięcia na wentyle + sterowanie bypasem
DS2890 (elektroniczny potencjometr) do sterowania prędkością obrotów.
To wszystko pod domoticzem.
Ale chciałbym mieć też odczyt obrotów. EBMy podają na wyjście impulsy z obrotów, ale nie wiem jak to przerobić. Niby najprościej dać np DS2423 (zwykły licznik). Ale wentylatory robią kilka tysięcy obrotów/min. Więc aby to miało jakąkolwiek dokładność, to odczyt chyba minimum co 10 sek musi być.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Czy ktoś się oreintuje, jak na 1wire odczytać prędkość obrotową silnika  ??
> (...) EBMy podają na wyjście impulsy z obrotów, ale nie wiem jak to przerobić. Niby najprościej dać np DS2423 (zwykły licznik). Ale wentylatory robią kilka tysięcy obrotów/min. Więc aby to miało jakąkolwiek dokładność, to odczyt chyba minimum co 10 sek musi być.


DS2423 ma 32-bitowe liczniki. Boisz się, że Ci wentylator wyrobi 4 miliardy obrotów w 10 sekund?  :wink:  Bardziej bym się obawiał o szybkość tego licznika - czy na pewno da radę zliczyć wszystkie impulsy...
A tak poza tym, to strasznie mało informacji podałeś, żeby móc cokolwiek pomóc.  :wink:

----------


## szczukot

> DS2423 ma 32-bitowe liczniki. Boisz się, że Ci wentylator wyrobi 4 miliardy obrotów w 10 sekund?  Bardziej bym się obawiał o szybkość tego licznika - czy na pewno da radę zliczyć wszystkie impulsy...
> A tak poza tym, to strasznie mało informacji podałeś, żeby móc cokolwiek pomóc.


Boje się o dokładność odczytu - co ile czasu puszczę zapytanie do licznika. Bo jak np będę chciał pytać co 1 sek, to w tym czasie może być np 400 obrotów. Jeżeli np połączenie 1wire czy w innym miejscu mi "przytnie" o 0,1 sek, to już mam błąd 10 %  :smile: 
 Co do prędkości licznika to spokojnie powinien wyrobić. Wg dokumentacji wymagany czas impulsu  to chyba 16 mikrosekund. Czyli z 60 tys/sek zczyta.

Fantom

----------


## ravbc

> Boje się o dokładność odczytu - co ile czasu puszczę zapytanie do licznika. Bo jak np będę chciał pytać co 1 sek, to w tym czasie może być np 400 obrotów. Jeżeli np połączenie 1wire czy w innym miejscu mi "przytnie" o 0,1 sek, to już mam błąd 10 %


To pytaj rzadziej - im częściej pytasz, tym większy wpływ tego błędu. Potrzebujesz aż tak szczegółowej informacji?

----------


## szczukot

No właśnie nie potrzebuję za często. Dlatego pisałem, aby czytać np co 10 sek.
Czyli powinno działać .....

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Miał ktoś z Was doczynienia z potencjometrem elektronicznym DS2890 ? 
Kupiłem dwa i jakaś lipa  :sad:  Nie jestem w stanie ustawić zadanej wartości. Potencjomter pokazuje zupełne głupoty. Podłączyłem wieć napięcie stałe 10V do końcówek i mirzyłem napięcie na dzielniku. Kolejna bzdura. Jestem w stanie osiągnąć tylko zakres 0-2,5V  :sad:  Albo coś zgłupiałem albo walnięte te potencjometry.

Fantom

----------


## szczukot

Doszedłem już co i jak z tym potencjometrem.
I w związku z tym mam pytanie: Jak podłączyć taki potencjometr jak na schemacie po prawej :

do silnika :
http://carpmaniac.w.interii.pl/house/r3g.jpg

Rozwiązania takiego jak po lewej raczej nie uzyskam.

Fantom

----------

